# testing tank with rocks



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Stumble upon while searching google. (Don't know if this was posted before)

just watch all the way to the end of the video. 






*it all depends though...*

I just wonder if my tank can handle this load


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would be very much surprised if the bottom was in fact tempered glass, especially a 10 gallon. Still, a small piece of glass is quite strong.


----------

